

Flickr will introduce video uploads next month. - michjeanty
http://valleywag.com/368466/flickr-to-video-users-youre-a-bunch-of-amateurs

======
brlewis
Could it be that their slowness in introducing this feature is because it's
hard to break even with online video?

